# Yogi's Thread



## bmx3000max (Jul 21, 2012)

ok so you that may not know me, names angel and i recently got my varnyard 2012 extreme giant tegu born 6/13/12 named yogi he is great compared to my savannha, hopeing for a boy bobby said. but ive had other reptiles but know slowed it down and only have him now so he can have my full attention for the short time ive had him i have formd a bond with him that ive never had or felt with any of my other reptiles but i guse thats the tegu bond that everyone talks about. So this is going to be yogi's offical thread and have his updates and pics and sorry in advance im a terable speller.
you guys probly seen thesse pics but thesse are from about a week ago when yogi was unboxed and his encloser i setup for him. its 4ft im wondering how long itl last him.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 22, 2012)

_Congrats, he's looking good  but definitely deserves more pics in a thread dedicated to him_


----------



## bmx3000max (Jul 22, 2012)

over this short period of time i can walk in and out of the room and put my hand in his encloser without him freaking out...bobby was right about giving him a week to aclimate

he loves laying around, and not even my little brother or sister scare him away





but he still gets all fussy when i pick him up, i am not gonna lie i used a sock like for the first few days but i slowly builded that trust with him unlike the savanha i used to have and i pick him up bare hand and it makes a big diffrence picking up over hand or kinda scooping him up like bobby says in one of his youtube videos, he is 10x more easyer to take out when i kinda scoop him up but still a little jittery, im trying to get him to eat more for some reason he wont eat much lately unlike when i first got him he ate like crazy and last thing is hes sheading and has shead but the tip of his tail still has it should i be worried?

his first bath today


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 23, 2012)

No worries. We all have to bust out the hand sock once in a while,
Hes looking good man. Keep up the good work.
Just be sure to clean behind his ears when you give him a bath.


----------



## bmx3000max (Jul 24, 2012)

so yogi has been filling up really good....eating more and more everyday, it hasnet been long and you can already see...and he completly shed today so i must be doing ok on my part for humidty, gotta love thosse repti foggers.

hes getting alot more tame day by day..






he even sits on my head now lol






hes doing good...idk if he likes his fogger or not....but our trust has been building more, no more using the sock and hes never bit me, only once when i first got him i left my hand in his encloser and he eased up to me and niped at my hand to see if i was food...but never again, only thing is hes still a little squirmy to get him out of his encloser but once out fine so i guse time will make him easier to get him out.






but hes starting to losse his green and weird thing now is he accociates when i put him in his seperate bin to eat he also goes to the bathroom in it but he does in his encloser still too so what does that mean and i have to constantly take out all his hides when im ready to take him out to eat, how much longer should i do this or should i let him run and hide or what would be best?


----------



## tommylee22 (Jul 24, 2012)

I just got in my RS400 Monsoon mister, it's awesome, nice fine mist and the timer is so easy set how often you want it to mist and duration and walk away. it's silent and I love how you can place and adjust the sprayers wherever you want them.


----------



## bmx3000max (Jul 24, 2012)

tommylee22 said:


> I just got in my RS400 Monsoon mister, it's awesome, nice fine mist and the timer is so easy set how often you want it to mist and duration and walk away. it's silent and I love how you can place and adjust the sprayers wherever you want them.



i definatly love the way they look in an encloser and i havent had to worry about humidity since i started to use it, definatly recomend them to everyone


----------



## bmx3000max (Jul 26, 2012)

so ill have pictures probly up later but i put one of thosse petco leashes on yogi today and he was kinda really freaked out by it, mabe i am starting him to earlie, any suggestions? and when youve had your baby gu whats the longest amount of time you would hold them, just wondering on sugestions.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jul 26, 2012)

He's way too small for a leash. When my gu's were that small I handled them about 30mins to an hour a day, maybe even less - and they all turned out fine.


----------



## bmx3000max (Jul 26, 2012)

thanks....at what age did you use a lesh?


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 26, 2012)

How long is yogi right now?


----------



## bmx3000max (Jul 26, 2012)

not sure exsactly i havent messured him but hes only a little over a month old i belive



bmx3000max said:


> not sure exsactly i havent messured him but hes only a little over a month old i belive



mabe only 12 inches


----------



## bmx3000max (Jul 28, 2012)

ok so today yogi really freaked me out....i might of been overreacting idk....so what happened was we had a power outage for like 2-3 days so i felt so bad for yogi but i had work thosse two days but i came today and the power came baq on and ovcouse he was cold when i held him so i fixed everything up and he has his power and normal heating back on but i also found that his bulb was bad so i changed it wich was weird because i had the bulb for a month and suspected it wasnt working right....but today i held him and i placed him down and when he crawld he only used his front legs and let his back ones drag at times and he seemed to twitch a litte when turnig....so all that happend today heres a pic






what should i do, what could be im kinda really affraid. please help, thanks..


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd say some natural sunlight will fix things up. It seems as though the twitching is in an early stage, keep the UVB lights on a little longer for a bit and get him outside in something to get them rays. That's what I'd do. If it seems serious or progresses, visit a vet.
Good luck.


----------



## bmx3000max (Jul 29, 2012)

thanks hopefully it wont progress


----------



## bmx3000max (Jul 30, 2012)

so yogi seems to be doing better, im puting a little more calcium in his diet and been bringing him outside so hes doing better havent noticed the ytwitching or anything so hopfully its going away for good...hes been doing alot more basking 
















and bringing him outside actuly has made our bond better cause today i left him in his food bin for a few hours in the sun since i had to work and i came home and put my hand in his bin and he walked right into my hand like im ready to go inside lol so were doing better but the only thing is he is not eating alot still...but he is pooping normaly....like i gave him 3 pinkys and he ate one and left the other two and the ground turkey...but when i put him back in his encloser a couple hours later he ate the two pinkys in his encloser with tongs insted of the bin and a bite or two of ground turkey, so what should i do?


and feel free to comment good or bad on his encloser, thanks.


----------



## bmx3000max (Jul 31, 2012)

ok so i finnaly found out what the problem was....it was two things it was that yogis mecury vapor bulb was bad....it was giving off light but no uvb...thats why the spazing started and becuase the heat it was giving was to poor and his basking at most was 95....so i corrected the problem and within a day he is more active, he walks normally and eats like crazy now lol being how a baby gu should behavie....so im so happy he dosent need to go to the vet...but word of advice i bout my bulb at an expo wich was bad and then went to petco and bought another that was good, idk which is safer to get bulbs from but make sure the bulb is good cause if i didnt change it he would still not be getting his proper lighting, so make sure you guys are getting good bulbs..



seeing him more with his new bulb and hes tamed down dramaticly already..


----------



## tommylee22 (Aug 3, 2012)

So when was this pic took, I see you posted it 7/31. 




bmx3000max said:


> ok so i finnaly found out what the problem was....it was two things it was that yogis mecury vapor bulb was bad....it was giving off light but no uvb...thats why the spazing started and becuase the heat it was giving was to poor and his basking at most was 95....so i corrected the problem and within a day he is more active, he walks normally and eats like crazy now lol being how a baby gu should behavie....so im so happy he dosent need to go to the vet...but word of advice i bout my bulb at an expo wich was bad and then went to petco and bought another that was good, idk which is safer to get bulbs from but make sure the bulb is good cause if i didnt change it he would still not be getting his proper lighting, so make sure you guys are getting good bulbs..
> 
> 
> 
> seeing him more with his new bulb and hes tamed down dramaticly already..


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 3, 2012)

Yea 7/31 is when i uploaded it and also wen i took it...il take new one today


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 3, 2012)

for some reson he wanted to sleep in today and not really come out of his hide so i let him be...so this is a pic of him from yesterday...weiredst thing with this pic too, he is becoming tame because i left his food bowl in his encloser for a hour and he didnt touch it but then when i brought the tongs out and played witht the food in his bowl he jumped up and came and ate the food, even the food in the bowl i wasnt holding with the tongs......and great news, ive just spoken to bobby and yogi is going to have another with him, it was unexspected but we will be having a all american with him, so ima be coming up with names for him/her anyone know a good name for a all american?


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 4, 2012)

bmx3000max said:


> anyone know a good name for a all american?



Yogi and Boo-Boo? 

How did you find out that the MVP was not producing any UVB rays?


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 4, 2012)

Its one of thosse thngs you cant tell...but how the way yogi was acting up i new somthing was wrong, he had earlie stages of mbd so after trying everything a freind told me how do you now your bulb is good, you cant tell if its giving off uvb so changed it and hes been better than ever.


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 4, 2012)

And i like that name, i might just have to use it.


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 5, 2012)

so today i took this picture before i fed him....and he is getting huge but the funniest thing, when they say to tong train your tegu i mean yogi is really tong traind....i put him in his feeding bin today and put crikets in with him.....when i put them in he did get thier sent with the jacobsins organ but did not touch them for about half a hour, so i dicied to take out the tongs but then when i grabbed one with the tongs, he went right at it and only ate them one by one only in the grasps of the tongs itwas pretty funny and cant wait for his buddy to be home.


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 6, 2012)

So took yogi out for a bath today and decided to take a pick similar to when i first got him...he keeps growing and growing


----------



## tommylee22 (Aug 6, 2012)

Looking good man, he's growing fast


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks...hes sheding again this month lol


----------



## tommylee22 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yea Biggin is shedding like every week dude ate some rabit and 5 large dubia roaches today. Thought the fuzzys would slow him down eating 3 over the weekend, nope! Dude eats like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 8, 2012)

nice...yogi just started actully burrowing finally...today was his first time i was kinda surprised cause i thought he never would....and i gave him a rat pup today and at first he couldint fit it cause last week he couldnt but he gobbled it down today.


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 14, 2012)

so todays the day yogis brother is here...hes a all american from bobby and i still need to find the birth date but hes just a hatchling around the same age as yogi and i want to find out if they are related since i heard of some one with a extreme and a all american that were half sibblings as well as possibly find out the parents...if anyone knows the age if thiers was born in the same clutch please letme know...but hes finally here i finally saw what bobby ment with thier fetures as the extremes have a more rounded mouth and the all americans have more of a snout and more of a darker color as babies than the extremes but i love both






so he was actuly more curious than yogi when i first got him but what kinda scared me is yogi is way bigger than him even though thier around the same age and i didnt want him to hurt him so since thier didnt seem to be a thread on how to put two tegus togther for the first time i put them in a bin and let them get used to eachothers sent for abouta half hour, you can see yogis alot bigger.






and yogi was more affraid of him than the little guy affraid of him....so it went well tho and they started sleeping on eachother lol and after a while i put them in thier encloser and they both actuly just ate...surprised kinda that the little guy ate but he ate a pinky and yogi ate a rat pup and now thier just basking.....and the little guy wont even run from me....it seems he copies whatever yogi does and even followed him around his encloser for a hour......so i plan to leave the little gu alone for a week and let him see how i operate with yogi....seeing how smart he is, coming to the tongs to get food just like i did with yogi before i feed him






but i do not got a name for him so well see what i come with or suggestions, and this will officaly be both thier thread now.


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 16, 2012)

So a update on my two boys thier doing grate....and my little no name gu stil trying to find a good name for him is great, yogis goten to really like him and it seems thier enceparable now, they even sleep in the same hide now, and i think since he copys yogi is why hes less affraid of me....on day two i fed yogi on his tongs he did the same and when i took yogi out he waited for him at the front by the opening until i put yogi back. Il do a better pic and update tomorow. But i just had to say how i love wwhen thier light cuts off they both go in ther hide and sleep together.


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 17, 2012)

So happy yogi finally comes to his name....il uploadd a video


----------



## Scott Hogge (Aug 18, 2012)

If the AA still needs a name, you should name him "Frog." There is an episode of MacGyver with a dog named Frog, and everyone loves it. They are always like, "So the dog is named Frog?"


----------



## HeatherN (Aug 19, 2012)

do you call his name every time you feed him, so now he comes? or did you use some other method?
and i love how close they are, little no name is like yogi's sidekick. Robin! lol


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 20, 2012)

For sum reason i cant uplod the video but its not that i call yogi when i feed him cause i dont want him to bite wen i call him.....i have just kept calling him for everything so he knows when i call his name im talkkng to him...so hel be asleep in his hide, and i come home from work and i call him and he wakes up and comes to see whats up


----------



## Steven. (Aug 21, 2012)

Dam man, your doing a wonderful job with both of your guys. What bulb are you using?. From the pictures it looks like that like to stay on the floor and bask, unless you just take pics with them on the floor lol...


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 22, 2012)

*Yogi's and boo boo's Thread*

I use a zoo med mecury vapor buld....and they bask everywere with it.....and to everyone i finnaly got a name for little no name, it is going to be boo-boo, and yogi.....so this will be both of thier offical thread.....and as for a update they have been doing very well...yogi and i seem to have that special bond were i come home and he runs up to the glass to see whats new for today, and now allows me 100 percent to take him out of his encloser with no problem, and as for boo boo he must be copieing yogi cause hes the tamest babie gu ive seen after a week of letting him get ised to his home he alowes me to pick him up and handal and not run away







And to sho how fast yogis grown


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 22, 2012)

Yaaay, you used boo-boo! <3


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice how old and how big is yogi and bobo

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 22, 2012)

Yea had to figuring how close they are lol....and yogi is about two months and 17inches and boo boo is about a month and a half and 12 inches


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice Zeus is 7 weeks and 11 inches

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


They almost look.the same this is my baby Zeus




Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 22, 2012)

What clutch is zues from, i think him and yogi mite be from the same one


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 22, 2012)

I got him.from a reptile shop.in ling island NY that is #1 in NY 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 22, 2012)

Jungle bobs???


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 22, 2012)

Yea 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


They a good place the still have a few more hatchling b/w. Yearling reds a 2 year old b/w and a 14 year old b/w

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 22, 2012)

Yea its my local pet spot, since i live in that town im always thier to pick up mice and i know the guys so im thier like twice a week...one of the guys thier eric has one of the biggest all americans ive ever seen.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 22, 2012)

The Nile monitor is 13 ft lonng

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 22, 2012)

Nile?


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 22, 2012)

The croc I mean

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steven. (Aug 22, 2012)

I was looking at your cage setup and i have one of question. Do you step on the cage glass to get them out?...lol.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: RE: Yogi's Thread*



bmx3000max said:


> Nile?



Did u build your cage. Or buy it

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 23, 2012)

Yea the croc monitir is big hes like 15....and its a plexi glass door that swings open on the front and my freind built it for me.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks, took me a year to get it setup lol


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 23, 2012)

Y so long and we need to.get together with our Tegu 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 23, 2012)

Cause i orderd mine when varnyard was done with the 2011 so i planced my order in 2011 and so i had to wait until 2012 so it gave me a year to set up thier encloser just rite....and yea lol they love other tegus


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 24, 2012)

Yea I need a permanent enclosure soon

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


I finallymade Zeus his thread 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 24, 2012)

Best bet is to build ur own


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 24, 2012)

I am honestly amazed and still cant belived this worked....so to all you tegu owners out thier that have been trying to litter box train your tegus, idk if it will work for you but i cant belive this worked for me....so basicly i wanted to litter box train yogi and boo boo since i dont got alot of time lately to let them out to use the bathroom...so i put a litter box in thier encloser and i was frustraited with a way to get them to understand to use it...so the first dat i put it on the far side they didnt use it but went to the bathroom elsewere so when cleaning it up i wondered how smart they really were and put one of the piles of poop they made in the litter box and next thing you know thier was more and more so now they no its the poop box...glad i didnt have to do much....heres a pic, its deep dish so they climb in and out so its kinda distant,


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 25, 2012)

That's a good idea I like tha

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 25, 2012)

Yea lol thanks


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 28, 2012)

So little update yogi and boo boo are good, boo boo is learning to come and the rutine of coming to my hand etc by copying yogi....while yogi seems to understand more, yogi comes to me no problem and while taken them out to handle and free roam, yogi for the first time walked a little on my couch and came strait to my hand and just chilled and got petted till he slept and chilled on me for a hour.....








And as for boo boo he just kept exploring the whole time still getting used to me





Luv my boys lol


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice yogi growing

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks so is boo boo he just started getting his growth spurts


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm waiting for Zeus tongey his growth spurts 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 29, 2012)

Well ive notice for growth alot of the time its about feeding, ehats you feeding scheduale like?


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 29, 2012)

He eat when he want

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommylee22 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yogi is looking good man!!


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks man...its so weird how they copy eachother and go two eachother for sequerity wen my sibblings are loud


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 29, 2012)

Lol I feel u

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carnicero (Aug 29, 2012)

Awesome Tegus man they definitly look like buddies lol. Can they stay together forever? That would be dope.


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 29, 2012)

Yea they can forever just gotta get them a big enuf encloser for them both


When thier adults


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok so i found this growning on yogis and boo boos log....what exsactly is it and what should i do about it?


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 31, 2012)

Toss the log mine was growing.mold I took it out use cement or something unless the wood is dry locked

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 31, 2012)

What do u mean dry locked? I just got it from petco


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 2, 2012)

Water proof it because they aren't made for the water 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Also how long can a Tegu go without food lights and the tank being misted

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok thanks, i just threw it out...and the answer to your question is food, it depends, if the tegu is going into hibernation months...and my tegu went about a month without its lighting until i noticed mbd and it dosent matter how many times you mist as long as the humidity is at the right level and try to soak them wen in shead s...so for exsample my tegus live in my basment witch is very humid already so levels stay at a constante 70 so all i do is soak them somtimes and mist once or twice every 2 weeks


But that dosent mean try it...wen my electricity was out for just a day i freaked out, you dont wanta test what they can survive up too


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 2, 2012)

I haven't been home in a couple days and wont be back.til tomorrow my wife said she left his food in the tank for days and he ate it which is no.good 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok so Zeus didnt really grow and I'm wondering y he doesn't eat a lot either m just worried he turned 2 months on Sept 1 and is about a foot long am I doing anything wrong 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aambumann (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey Yogi, your package has been shipped and dinner will be served soon, Guten Appetit!


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 10, 2012)

chitodadon a foot for 2 months is fine for a normal tegu thats not a problem...and as for eating try to switch up the food your giving...offer variety and how are you feeding...i tried in a bin and my tegus wouldnt eat much until i tried tong feeding and now they eat like monsters.....and aambumann thanks alot yogi and boo boo are in for a treat...and can i keep the madagascar with the dubias?
so i havent done a update so ill do one....yogi and boo boo have been doing great, tame as could be and doing well....they come to me all the time no matter were they are in thier encloser and out, and litter box training has been slacking so im going to get back ontop of it but i am happy to say we have ordered a starter dubia roach colony from "aambumann" on here a few days ago and it should be here anyday...custermor servierce was great and his prices could not be beat plus the extras he throws in comparied to anyone ive met or seen online....but anyway me and my brother built a little outdoor encloser withspare wood and it wasnt fully finished but we had enuf time to finish enugh and put yogi and boo boo in it with a quick hide and dinner, and they loved it, ecsept for trying to eat alot of rocks-_-

so heres a pick of the encloser






and like i said ill get a updated pick of boo boo but all i got of now is yogi how hes grown and loves to just chill with me..






and so now ive been seting up my tank for the colony going to be here soon and since this is my first time ill break down my setup and if thiers anything i can change please tell me, im a noob to insects...






so i have a 10galon tank with a window screen lid since i heard the little ones can escape from the normal 10 gal lid unless they can escape from that too?.....and i have some egg crates in thier with two bowls and my hardest part to figure other than the lid is my temps for it....i have a 75watt red nite bulb that gets hott with a basking of 103 but floor temp of 80 and then a 65 watt heat emiter that basks at about 89 and still waiting to see what the floor temp is....any suggestions???


also i wasnt sure if i shulda put the bulb on one side like with reptiles for thermo regulation?


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks man I just want him to grow already hopefully he doesn't hibernate he went to sleep around 6 today and woke at 930 am

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 10, 2012)

no problem man....actuly at that size and age, hes growing at the rates of the extreams on this forum


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok good I was worried

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Maybe if he eats more he would grow faster

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 10, 2012)

you dont want to rush his growth....hel grow sooner then you know and try what i said about variety and diffrent types of way for feeding cause the more comfortable he his, the more hel eat and more hel grow..nd make sure his uvb is correct, that effects growth too


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 10, 2012)

Yea I got a 150 mvb basking is 109

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aambumann (Sep 10, 2012)

bmx3000max said:


> chitodadon a foot for 2 months is fine for a normal tegu thats not a problem...and as for eating try to switch up the food your giving...offer variety and how are you feeding...i tried in a bin and my tegus wouldnt eat much until i tried tong feeding and now they eat like monsters.....and aambumann thanks alot yogi and boo boo are in for a treat...and can i keep the madagascar with the dubias?
> so i havent done a update so ill do one....yogi and boo boo have been doing great, tame as could be and doing well....they come to me all the time no matter were they are in thier encloser and out, and litter box training has been slacking so im going to get back ontop of it but i am happy to say we have ordered a starter dubia roach colony from "aambumann" on here a few days ago and it should be here anyday...custermor servierce was great and his prices could not be beat plus the extras he throws in comparied to anyone ive met or seen online....but anyway me and my brother built a little outdoor encloser withspare wood and it wasnt fully finished but we had enuf time to finish enugh and put yogi and boo boo in it with a quick hide and dinner, and they loved it, ecsept for trying to eat alot of rocks-_-
> 
> so heres a pick of the encloser
> ...


I am not sure if you should keep the Madagascar Hisser in with the Dubias, it is much larger and may look at the Dubias as lunch, not sure the effect would have on Dubias breeding. Maybe someone else with more knowledge on the subject could help. I would black out the sides of the aquarium ( roaches do not like light ) and only use the heat emitter, you will not need both. Partially cover the screen top with plastic, so you have ventilation ( an opening ) on each end of the lid, to keep humidity in. You are shooting for an ambient (air inside tank ) air temp. of around 85 degrees F. I just hang a temp probe over the edge of my tote so it hangs on the inside. Basking temps. are not important, again roaches shy away from light. You want an overall even temp. inside the tank, with possibly a slight temp. drop at night ( not below 65 degrees F ). That is why I use a heat mat or human heating pad under 1/2 the tank or tote.
If they need cooler temps, they can move to the other end of the tank or climb up the egg crates to move away from the heat. You will want to use bigger bowls especially for the water gel, this helps keep the humidity up in the tank, and the crystals will not dry out as fast. Also when they eat, usually at night , a lot of times most of them swarm and eat all at once. Very important, keep your dry food items dry at all times to prevent mold. Mold can wipe out a colony. Possibly put dishes on opposite ends of the tank. Hope this helps.



aambumann said:


> bmx3000max said:
> 
> 
> > chitodadon a foot for 2 months is fine for a normal tegu thats not a problem...and as for eating try to switch up the food your giving...offer variety and how are you feeding...i tried in a bin and my tegus wouldnt eat much until i tried tong feeding and now they eat like monsters.....and aambumann thanks alot yogi and boo boo are in for a treat...and can i keep the madagascar with the dubias?
> ...



Roaches have been around for millions of years and probably survived a nuclear explosion, they are very tough and pretty forgiving. As long as they have food, water, and warm temps some where close, you will do fine. If nothing else just remember, The Dubia cockroach is found in Central and South America. They are common from French Guyana and Brazil to Argentina.



aambumann said:


> bmx3000max said:
> 
> 
> > chitodadon a foot for 2 months is fine for a normal tegu thats not a problem...and as for eating try to switch up the food your giving...offer variety and how are you feeding...i tried in a bin and my tegus wouldnt eat much until i tried tong feeding and now they eat like monsters.....and aambumann thanks alot yogi and boo boo are in for a treat...and can i keep the madagascar with the dubias?
> ...





You can black out the sides of the aquarium simply by taping black poster board to the outside of the tank.


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks alot ill definatly let you know how it goes.


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 12, 2012)

so great news to add to the thread.....the shippment from "aambumann" on here and got my first dubia roach colony...it was almost as exsiting as when i got my tegus and loved all the diffrent sizes and as a gift "aambumann" hooked us up with some extras and even a madagascar hissing cocroach...so we are very happy and pleased....at first was a little worried since i had never ordered ordered from him but he gave quick replys constantly to all my questions and super fast shipping whith even making sure they arrived ontime.....guy does great busniess at great prices, cant be beat....so anyway with all the dubias i put them in the tank and let them get used to thier new place, and man they started eating good...but not before i checked how yogi and boo boo liked them and they went crazy for them....i have not honestly seen them go hungy crazy like that for any thing, definatly suggest thesse things from "aambumann" to everyone to atleast try them with ur tegu once and see the feeding responce for urself


----------



## aambumann (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks BMX. Looking at your picture, I would stand the egg cartons on edge vertically, that way all the frass ( poop ) will fall to the bottom of the tank, the frass will be used as substrate as well.


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks alot..just fixed that....just wondering how long til i can start using them as feeders?


----------



## aambumann (Sep 12, 2012)

I use more than 1 tank or tote. I keep the breeding adults in 1 with a ratio of 1 male to every 3-5 females, the less they are disturbed ( except for food and water ) at first the better they will breed. Also remember higher temps. ( with in reason ) equals better breeding as well. The other tanks or totes, I keep all the feeder roaches. You could feed off the extra adult males right away ( make sure you keep enough to keep your proper ratio for breeding ) and let the others grow and breed. When the smaller ones mature into adults add more females to your breeder tank, again add enough males as well to keep your 1 to 3 or 1 to 5 ratio. When cleaning breeder tank you will notice some which have died, I keep count of those adults and replace, from my other totes, so my breeder tank always has a constant number of breeders. Once you start seeing them grow you will have a better idea. I also keep separate totes for the different size roaches. 1 for breeders, 1 for x-small, 1 for small, 1 for medium, and 1 for large. It will take some time to establish a colony strong enough to feed out of daily with out worry. In the beginning, when I needed to jump start the colony I would order more large nymphs ( 1 or 2 molts away from adult ) or adult males and females. There is plenty of info on the internet from people who have been doing it longer than I have, so in the beginning I put on my reading glasses, and read anything and everything I could. A simple Google search for "breeding Blaptica Dubia" will keep you busy. Hope this helps a little. Do not be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks alot again


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 13, 2012)

great pics!


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 13, 2012)

You'll be able to tell when it's consistent enough. The size your looking to grab to feed will be a lot easier to find. I forget how much I started with, but after a year, I have soooo many. I have a 36 gallon tote that is over populated, since my dragons brumating, and my tegu just for here. I'd rather not have to set up another tote for space sake, but it's looking like I will have to. And this is all after one year. They multiply fast. I keep them around 85-90 degrees, with roach chow and water crystals readily available, and oranges whenever I get some. Works great for me.


----------



## bmx3000max (Dec 20, 2012)

hello havent been on tegutalk for some time now but back on and ready for some new updates, i am sad to say that i no longer have yogi and boo boo, i had given them new home because i had gotten ill and could not take care of them, but now im at a new home and want a tegu for me any my family so will be having a new boy from tegu terra since i cannot get yogi and boo boo back:/


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 20, 2012)

I wish u would of told me I would of got them from u

from Samsung Galaxy S3


Glad u r better wish u the best

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## bmx3000max (Dec 20, 2012)

yea it was kind of a sudden thing and wasnt on tegutalk to tell anyone, but im hoping to get another soon cause it kills me not having them anymore ive heard teguterra is good so i might get a chacoan like yogi this wensday


----------



## bmx3000max (Jan 3, 2013)

so i got my new tegu "rukus" so i will be using a new thread sperate only for him here http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?pid=129352


----------

